# Mic Positioning



## tomacco (Dec 8, 2007)

Hello: When using the BFD, where is the mic positioned. If you maximise a certain position (I'll call them sweet spots), you may create poorer listening areas elsewhere (which is to be expected). Is the idea to build up a repertoire of sweet spots depending on where you plan on sitting. How do you develop a sweet spot for a room of people (read party, and assume that they're still cognisant of reality).

Thanks
Eric G.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

My experience has been that when you equalize for the sweet spot, response is perfectly acceptable for most other seating, assuming that all seating is at least a few feet away from boundaries. 

If you have seating that is a mixture of against and away from boundaries, that’s where it gets challenging. Some people try to average response for all seats. However if music listening is important to you, then I’d just EQ for the sweet spot, and everyone else is on their own.  After all, accuracy is more important for music than movies, since movie bass is mostly boom and rumble.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is the idea to build up a repertoire of sweet spots depending on where you plan on sitting.


REW has an averaging tab that allows you to create an average response from 2-8 measurements. You can then create filters from that newly created average response. Take a measure from each listening position and average it and create a program in the BFD that will be for that average. You can also create another program for the 'critical listening position'.....

brucek


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

I didn't know that was an option. I'll have to read up on that in the help files. My BFD (replacement for DOA) should arrive tomorrow. Good info to know before I get started on EQ-ing.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

brucek said:


> REW has an averaging tab that allows you to create an average response from 2-8 measurements. You can then create filters from that newly created average response. Take a measure from each listening position and average it and create a program in the BFD that will be for that average. You can also create another program for the 'critical listening position'.....
> 
> brucek


Oh, that's an interesting feature! I use to measure for each position and try to average manually in order to get the best response across the seating positions.

I'll have to try it. Thanks !!! :T


----------

